# New Trailer - Is my Xtrail enough?



## Atticus (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi Everyone,
This is my first post so any help you can give me would be greatly appreciated.
I have my eye on a 2013 Flagstaff T12RB (hard side pop-up trailer) that is listed at 1861lbs and a hitch wt of 261lbs. I know my manual says 2000lbs towing and 200lbs hitch wt max, but has anyone towed this kind of weight before? Is it too much or can my Xtrail handle it?

Thanks


----------



## Atticus (Nov 28, 2012)

Hello? (*cricket sounds*)
Any and all insights would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Brewin (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi Atticus
You dont say what XT you have. But googling the 2013 Flagstaff T12RB your XT should pull it no problem
Brewin


----------



## Atticus (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks Brewin. 
It is a North American model (Canada) with a QR25DE engine. 
So what do you expect would be the limit for towing and such? The 1861lbs listed for the trailer is dry wt so actual wt when heading out for a camping trip will probably be around 2200 - 2300lbs with full propane and water tanks, battery, supplies, etc. I'm less concerned (maybe wrongly) about the exceeded hitch wt (listed at 261lbs for the trailer and the XT manual listed as a 200lbs max) as I can pack more of the supplys behind the axel of the trailer thus decreasing the hitch wt somewhat. I also plan on installing inflatable airbags into the rear suspension to level off the towing angle. I have friends who have done this with their tow vehicles and say it works wonders. 
Thoughts? Still think this should be enough?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Brewin (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi Atticus 
I see you have a 2.5 petrol about 165bhp and your pulling a 2013 Flagstaff T12RB T @ 2300lbs is roughly 1 043kg which is well within your range xtrail capacity is 2000kg. to increase or decrease you hitch wt put weighted items ie, awning on the axle DON'T put weight behind axle (Back) this can cause the van to snake and whip, you only have a small van so should be ok.
I have a zink 2003 2.2td SVE with body kit, which was one of the last 114bhp's I had some work done on it and now its 175bh, 
I pull a Bailey Senator Virginia about 23.5ft see the link Bailey Senator Virginia
I absolutly love my XT. 
If you would like my email and I could send you some pics you would be well impresed. By the way I'm NOT a boy racer but I do like nice things
All the best and be safe
Brewin


----------



## Atticus (Nov 28, 2012)

There lies the question I have. My manual says that the max towing capacity of my XTrail is 2000lbs (pounds) while you say (and I have read elsewhere) that the towing capacity is 2000kg (kilograms). There is a huge difference between the two (2400lb difference to be exact)! 
While I suspect you are right in saying that my XT should have no problem pulling my trailer, I wonder how these two very different towing capacities came about?!?!
I do want to thank you for the discussion, as it has helped to alleviate my concerns. 
(Winter is going to be longer than usual for me this year as I am really looking forward to camping this coming season!):woowoo:

And yes, I would love to see pictures of your XT and trailer!

Cheers


----------



## Brewin (Dec 11, 2012)

*New Trailer*

Good morning Atticus
In my XT hand book it states towing weight at 2000kg yet your saying in yours it states 2000lbs. I used to work with HGV's (Heavy goods Vehicles) and I would go with the former. With 2000lbs its like towing a small trailer, I don't how strict the law is as regards towing over the water, Over here there not to bad, m/ways are restricted to 60mph but occasionaly you do get some dickheads,
As to how they came to the 2 differnces, I think it could be that your next door to USA where nearly everything is in lbs, where as were next door to europe and the have always done things in kg's hence we've had to addapt to it.
Yes you can have some bad weather out there I know, I suppose were lucky really we dont get a lot of snow nowadays, if you would like to drop me a line on ([email protected]) i'll send some pics of my XT we're off to spain in may for a month, we sail from Plymouth UK to santader in spain its a 20h crossing over night so not to bad 
Take care 
Brewin


----------



## Harvey (Sep 30, 2012)

Atticus

I have a 2006 SE, 2.5 Litre. This past summer I towed a fiberglass travel trailer, weight 1300 lbs plus camping supplies. So probably closer to 15 - 1600 lbs. I live in Nova Scotia, so we have lots of hills, on the flat it was great but it suffered on the hills. Hope this helps.

Harvey


----------



## Brewin (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi Harvey
The 2.5 litre petrol XT has a bhp of around 163bhp which should do the job BUT dont forget you dont get as much torque with a petrol as you do with a diesel, if your still concerned think about having it re-mapped that could push you bhp up to around the 200bhp mark and that will pull a house over. 
I dont supose there are a lot off diesels over there, whereas over here in the UK most of the XT's and SUV's are diesels. 
Mine is a 2.2td SVE and has a bhp of 175bhp and hills now ar'nt a problem and my van is 2000kg not lbs if you would like to email me my address is on one of the posts and its not a problem.
Brewin


----------



## Harvey (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi Brewin

They don't offer the X Trail in Diesel here in Canada, too bad for us, would make a much better tow vehicle. North America hasn't caught on like the UK as far as diesel goes but we are getting somewhat better, a few more choices. I think I'll keep my X Trail as is, it's a good vehicle overall.

Happy New Year

Harvey


----------



## Brewin (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi Harvey
Glad you like it I've hgad mine 8 and half years at the time iot was top of the range SVE model it had all the extras on it, some gut bought it for his mrs and she said it was to big for her so she part chopped it for a toyota carolla and I bought it it only had 4K on the clock,and I'm not bulling you when I say its still mint. I'm 62 now and it will last me without a doubt.
Were going away tomorrow to a place called eastbourne for the new year, 
If you want to email after the new year it would be a pleasure to talk to you and I could send you some pics of my XT and my van so you can see what its like.
Happy new year to you and all your family, have a good one and be careful
Brewin


----------

